# fenix warranty ebay issue help ...



## neutralwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

hi there, as I am upgrading to the new PD32 T6, i am selling my normal pd32 on ebay.

i have registered the pd32 with fenix warranty online, but when I sell it on ebay, what happens to the warranty?.
do i leave it as it is to run ?, or do i need to remove my details with them for the new user maybe?.
just wondering what to write on ebay about that.

the pd32 wont be mine no longer so it doesnt need to be registered in my details right?.

is it such an issue? will fenix fuss?. is it even transferable to a new user ??.
might just add a copy of the bill of sale with it, but at the same time as fenix to remove my details, or should i leave them?,



wondering what happens if I sell it, and some year down the road, there is a warranty issue and the buyer may look for me to sort warranty details etc...


thanks everyone...thank you.


----------



## Nippy Dye (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't say for sure, but I seriously doubt that the warranty is transferrable.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks well i guess i can keep it as it is, and just send a copy of the bill of original purchase to the new buyer. that will do. thanks.


----------



## marcham (Nov 22, 2012)

Why send the original invoice to the next buyer? It's not worth anything to him. Most products (cars and a few other vehicles excepted) don't have transferable warranties. 

If you mention a warranty on the listing then you may end up liable for it, but depending on your state laws. 

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk 2


----------

